

Wireless Power - using magnets - Lancer383
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2010/02/22/not_just_cordless_witricity_system_pulls_power_out_of_the_air/?p1=Well_MostPop_Emailed1

======
Lancer383
Demo of the technology was performed at TEDGlobal 2009:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_giler_demos_wireless_electrici...](http://www.ted.com/talks/eric_giler_demos_wireless_electricity.html)

